#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Occult symbols

## angeress

Symbols and their meaning

These symbols are very much in use, and I will make a thread about witchcraft symbols which too are extremely powerful but hidden in paintings, drawings, etc.
The are I believe called Seals of Power, but a warning they are not to be pinned up on the wall as a pretty picture.
I will tell you a extremely true story, and listen to the story well.
When I was a Occultist student, one of my teachers was talking about a situation where many folk in difficulty where pinning up a photo of a magickian. What they did not realise in this famous reprint of The Magickian was that there was a hidden symbol of power embedded in the artwork.
But the happy story at the end was that marriages reconciled, people got better and general life was happier after they took the photo down.
So beware treat certain symbols with respect please.

----------


## Gazeeboh

AO SPARES artwork is haunted. By himself. Genesis P. Orridge owns much of it and has to lock one of them up for the night of New Years eve. One night herm had two buddies at his place house sitting while herm was out of town. His friends were warned not to mess around with that one painting. Of course they did.

So they sat in front of it for a few hours, hoping something would happen. While they were idly gossiping something happened. The picture started to glow green and the two faces (spares heads as young and old) started to aruge. Eventually the painting seemed to be all that there was in the room, almost like the guys were pulled into it. They ran away and left the apartment.

Bad things happened to them after that. I think one died. I can't remember.

Anyways, symbols are the only language we speak so it holds unfathomable power over us. You can really create worlds and destroy them with symbols. Actually, the way our minds and biology work is crap. We don't ever actually see the world, just our biological interpretations or the symbolic ideal that we create. 

What symbol was it that was found in the picture of the wizard?

----------


## angeress

It was a Seal of Power, but I need to discuss this in a proper thread and as for those two guys, they were in the wrong to do this. They were punished like this because they did not give the spirit any respect.
One symbol that really gets many Conspricarcy buffs foaming in the mouth is the All-Seeing Eye, just a drawing of that would get a blood vessel to burst. :Big Grin:

----------


## Keurigura Tharman

I know that website you posted. A lot of it is bullshit, on that website, I mean.

----------


## Ula

Blair Witch is kinda funny to see on the list since it's a completely made up hollywood story.

----------

